# Welche Grafikkarte nutzt du derzeit zum Spielen? (Winter '16/'17)



## PCGH_Raff (30. November 2016)

Welche Grafikkarten nutzt ihr derzeit zum Spielen? Wenn ihr gerade/kürzlich aufgerüstet habt, dann schreibt doch bitte dazu, von welcher auf welche Grafikkarte.

*2016:*
Sommer
April/Mai
Februar/März
Januar

*2015:*
Oktober - Dezember
September
Juli + August
Juni
April + Mai
März
Februar
Januar

*2014:*
Dezember
November
Oktober
September
Juli/August
Mai/Juni
April
März
Februar
Januar

*2013:*
Dezember
November
Oktober
September
August
Juli
Juni
Mai
April
März
Februar
Januar

*2012:*
Dezember
November
Oktober
September
August
Juli
Juni
Mai
April
März
Februar
Januar

*2011:*
Dezember
November
Oktober
September
August
Juli
Juni
Mai
April
März
Februar
Januar

*2010:*
Dezember
November
Oktober
September
August
Juli
Juni
Mai
April
März
Februar
Januar

MfG,
Raff


----------



## HisN (30. November 2016)

Titan X Pascal.


----------



## ForceOne (30. November 2016)

Habe mir nun die Palit 1070 GTX Super Jetstream bestellt, sollte heute ankommen. Bin gespannt.


----------



## Mastino (30. November 2016)

Sapphire R9 390X Tri X OC  Kühlung / Lautstärke / Leistung auch in 27" WQHD 144 Hz/144 Fps  /// Einfach Top \\\ sonst Frysync bis 90 Fps  völlig ausreichend sogar bei Mafia III ab 40 Fps ohne ruckeln. Mehr braucht kein Mensch.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (30. November 2016)

1080 @ 2Ghz


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. November 2016)

nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> 1080 @ 2Ghz



Dito


----------



## ΔΣΛ (30. November 2016)

Meine GPU hat sich seit der letzten Umfrage nicht geändert, siehe Signatur.

____________________________________________________________


*@PCGH*
Ich hätte einen Vorschlag, da die Umfragen bezüglich der CPU (relativ zur GPU) nur zaghaft beantwortet werden, wäre es einen versuch wert die beiden Umfragen miteinander zu verbinden, also zwei separate Umfragen in einem Thread anzubieten, die man so einstellt dass nur gezählt wird wenn man beide Umfragen getätigt hat - wird doch Technisch im Bereich des möglichen sein, wenn man es auch will, ZAM wird hier sicher etwas einfallen.
Denn die beiden Umfragen hinterlassen am ende immer einen faden Beigeschmack, entweder glaubt man dass die Leute fünf mal mehr GPU's haben als Prozessoren, was eher auf einem betrug bei den Umfrageergebnissen schließen lässt, oder die Leute haben einen irrsinnigen Weg gefunden womit sie keine CPU benötigen, was ja auch nicht funktionieren kann. 
Auf jedenfall muss man die Leute animieren, sonst denken die Leute am ende noch dass eine Kombination einer TitanX-Pascal mit einem AMD Phenom2 X2 eine optimale Lösung sei.


----------



## Parabellum08 (30. November 2016)

Gestern ist meine (Black Friday Sale) PowerColor RX480 Red Devil 8GB angekommen + gleich eingebaut worden .
Ersetzte eine PowerColor 7850V2 .


----------



## Threshold (30. November 2016)

Was, die Umfrage wird Ende Januar dicht sein?
Dann warte ich noch, vielleicht gibt es die GTX 1080 Ti bis dahin.

Ach, Dreck, die ist ja gar nicht in der Liste drin. Bringt also nichts zu warten.
Da hat ein Redakteur nicht in die Zukunft geguckt. 
Und Vega sollte bis Ende Januar auch am Markt sein -- sofern AMD keinen Winterschlaf hält.


----------



## marcus022 (30. November 2016)

ΔΣΛ;8571686 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte einen Vorschlag, da die Umfragen bezüglich der CPU


Stimmt, du warst das der es im CPU Quickpoll angesprochen hat. Ist ne Weile her. Übrigens gute Idee. Da hätte ich auch selbst drauf kommen können^^ oder die PCGH Jungs


----------



## DonCoco (30. November 2016)

Msi r9 390 8gb


----------



## PCGH_Raff (30. November 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was, die Umfrage wird Ende Januar dicht sein?
> Dann warte ich noch, vielleicht gibt es die GTX 1080 Ti bis dahin.
> 
> Ach, Dreck, die ist ja gar nicht in der Liste drin. Bringt also nichts zu warten.
> ...



Sollte sich dein Optimismus (den ich nicht teile) bewahrheiten, gibt's einen neuen Poll. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## VikingGe (30. November 2016)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Wenn ihr gerade/kürzlich aufgerüstet habt, dann schreibt doch bitte dazu, von welcher auf welche Grafikkarte.


Gehen drei Monate noch als "kürzlich" durch?  Immerhin die erste Umfrage, dass ich meinen Haken nicht bei der GTX 670 setze, sondern bei der

[X] RX 480. Natürlich mit 8GB.


----------



## Soldat0815 (30. November 2016)

Ich nutze die GTX660ti seit paar Jahren läuft wie ne eins Darum hamma die gleiche vor nem Jahr für mei Frau gebraucht gekauft


----------



## Ion (30. November 2016)

980Ti mit 1500MHz aufwärts im Sparmodus


----------



## marcus022 (1. Dezember 2016)

Ion was ist mit deiner schönen 780ti passiert ?


----------



## Ion (1. Dezember 2016)

marcus022 schrieb:


> Ion was ist mit deiner schönen 780ti passiert ?



Die habe ich schon vor langer Zeit an einen User hier aus dem Forum verkauft. Leistung ok, aber 3GB Vram war einfach zu wenig.


----------



## Amon (1. Dezember 2016)

Radeon R9 Fury

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## der_yappi (1. Dezember 2016)

Meine GTX560ti wurde ein Rente geschickt.

Seit Mitte November nun: Sapphire Radeon RX470 Nitro mit 8GB


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (1. Dezember 2016)

> Leistung ok, aber 3GB Vram war einfach zu wenig.


Wesentlich mehr (Roh-)Leistung als deine darauffolgende 960er ...
Mein Kärtchen ist jetzt auch schon wieder fast ein halbes Jahr alt/jung --->GTX1080


----------



## Deimos (1. Dezember 2016)

[x]RX 480
Löst die GTX970 im Zweitrechner ab. 
Im Hauptrechner verbleibt die olle 980 TI.


----------



## NotAnExit (1. Dezember 2016)

Ich: "Puh, 1070 oder 1080? 1070 wäre wirtschaftlicher und vernünftiger!" 

Frau: "Nimm die 1080, sonst ärgerst du dich nachher!"

Ich: "I LOVE YOU!"


----------



## PCGH_Raff (1. Dezember 2016)

Ich kenne niemanden, der sich über den Kauf einer GTX 1070 ärgert.  Du?

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (1. Dezember 2016)

r9 390 - reicht grade noch so aus für ETS2 in 5040 x 1050 px


----------



## marcus022 (1. Dezember 2016)

Ion schrieb:


> Leistung ok, aber 3GB Vram war einfach zu wenig.


Ja das macht Sinn. Wenn man da doch einfach wie beim Board nachrüsten könnte 

Ich will noch warten mit meiner Abstimmung aber ich behalte das im Auge.


----------



## -Chefkoch- (1. Dezember 2016)

[x] Geforce GTX 1070


----------



## ΔΣΛ (2. Dezember 2016)

Deimos schrieb:


> [x]RX 480
> Löst die GTX970 im Zweitrechner ab.
> [...]


Mich würde interessieren, aus welchem Grund?
Auf den ersten Blick hört sich der Tausch nicht gerade nach einem Vernunftkauf an, ähnliche Leistung, der unterschied bei der Leistungsaufnahme ist auch nicht die Welt, selbst bei der Lautstärke und Temperaturen tut sich bei den guten Partnerkarten auch nicht viel, es kann doch nicht sein dass dies nur wegen des Vram's gemacht wurde, das würde fast an die Lächerlichkeit grenzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SFT-GSG (2. Dezember 2016)

Wenn man die Das Diagramm so liest. gibt's die 290(x) fast gar nicht mehr, ich habe meine selbst wegen den enormen Temperaturen gegen eine 1080 getauscht. Ausfällig ist, dass viele auf Karten mit 6Gb oder mehr Ram setzen. Sogar die viel als zu teuer bezeichnete 1080 führt mit fast 15%.

Allerdings hält sich die 970 3,5GB krüppelkarte weiterhin gut. Überrascht mich etwas, es wurde ja soviel darüber geschimpft.


----------



## NotAnExit (2. Dezember 2016)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ich kenne niemanden, der sich über den Kauf einer GTX 1070 ärgert.  Du?



Natürlich nicht. Meine Frau meinte damit, wenn, dannlieber gleich richtig alles geben. So wie man das in einer Beziehung gerne macht. 



SFT-GSG schrieb:


> Allerdings hält sich die 970 3,5GB krüppelkarte weiterhin gut.  Überrascht mich etwas, es wurde ja soviel darüber geschimpft.



War halt damals, vor dem Bekanntwerden von 3,5+0,5, die P/L-Karte. Und die meisten haben sie wohl nicht zurück gegeben. So wie ich. Ich habe meine nun ersetzt, weil ich mehr Rohleistung wollte und mein Aufrüstzyklus meist so ca. 2 Jahre sind (470-670-970).

Die meisten Probleme mit der 970 hatten/haben die, die selber nie eine besessen haben. Die wissen auch am besten Bescheid.


----------



## RRe36 (2. Dezember 2016)

[x]GTX 980Ti

Gibt zurzeit immer noch nichts was mich jetzt großartig anreizt aufzurüsten ohne preislich komplett ungerechtfertigt zu sein. Abgesehen davon bieten mir GTX 1080 und co. einfach nicht genug Mehrleistung ggü. meiner GTX 980Ti um mich zum Aufrüsten zu bringen auch wenn ich eigentlich eindeutig eine stärkere Grafikkarte brauche (Unreal Engine 4, UHD und sowas alles braucht schon viel Leistung). Zuerst steht demnächst ein Prozessorupgrade an.


----------



## JanJake (2. Dezember 2016)

[X] R9 390

im Crossfire! Leistung reicht gerade so aus! Aber für 2 1080 habe ich nicht das Geld.  

@ PCGH

Ich finde es fehlt die zusätzliche Option mehrere Sachen anzuklicken! 

Zum Beispiel würde ich mir noch eine Schaltfläche für 2x/3x und 4x Crossfire/SLi wünschen! Oder eben alle halbe Jahre oder so danach eine Umfrage! Würde mich nämlich wirklich mal interessieren ob und wieviele hier eben im Forum mit mehr als nur 2 Karten unterwegs sind.


----------



## ludscha (2. Dezember 2016)

Von einer 1070er zur 1080er.


----------



## RyzA (2. Dezember 2016)

[x] Hd 7870/ R9 270(X)

Aber nächstes Jahr kommt eine neue Karte. Entweder GTX 1070 oder Vega.


----------



## NOQLEMIX (2. Dezember 2016)

2 R9 290 im Crossfire. Leider dank 4 GB nicht mehr ganz optimal, hat mir Battlefield 1 mitgeteilt.


----------



## Blitter (2. Dezember 2016)

Gigabyte GTX 1070 Mini
Mein Rechenknecht hat halt nur eine kleine Wohnung und muss daher auf den Platz etwas achten...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (2. Dezember 2016)

Noch immer eine R9 280 von HIS und ich merke ihre Grenzen in Mafia 3 (Patch 1.01) sehr deutlich
Seit neustem ackert Sie schon 2 Jahre


----------



## ReVan1199 (2. Dezember 2016)

[x] Geforce GTX 970

Solange AMD die Vega Modelle nicht veröffentlicht hat.


----------



## Breyten (2. Dezember 2016)

SFT-GSG schrieb:


> Wenn man die Das Diagramm so liest. gibt's die 290(x) fast gar nicht mehr, ich habe meine selbst wegen den enormen Temperaturen gegen eine 1080 getauscht. Ausfällig ist, dass viele auf Karten mit 6Gb oder mehr Ram setzen. Sogar die viel als zu teuer bezeichnete 1080 führt mit fast 15%.
> 
> Allerdings hält sich die 970 3,5GB krüppelkarte weiterhin gut. Überrascht mich etwas, es wurde ja soviel darüber geschimpft.



Man beachte auch wieviele überhaupt den 390X nutzen. 

Damals war es für mich so ein "Haben-Wollen-Ding", dass ich eine gebrauchte 290X mit 8GB gekauft hatte. Seitdem Doom mit Vulkan draußen war, konnte ich alles aufs Maximum setzen und flüssig spielen. Leider konnte Afterburner die Speicherbelegung nicht richtig auslesen und zeigte nur, dass 4GB besetzt war.


----------



## Schrotti (2. Dezember 2016)

1080 im Haupt PC
1070 im Zweitsys 
1060 (6GB) im Mini System


----------



## hanfi104 (3. Dezember 2016)

RX480 [x]
die nächste sollte etwa Titan XP OC Niveau haben


----------



## blnkaby (5. Dezember 2016)

Vorher 3x Gtx 680 im SLI Verbund

Im August diesen Jahres auf Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1070 Xtreme Gaming gewächselt


----------



## Bluefire (5. Dezember 2016)

980 Ti -> 1080... 
... 4K suchti


----------



## thomashansen (5. Dezember 2016)

Wegen BF1 von R280 auf GTX1060 gewechselt und sehr zufrieden.


----------



## knightmare80 (5. Dezember 2016)

Für meine PhysX GPU, also meine GTX980 konnte ich leider nicht abstimmen, aber meine 980Ti hat so wenigstens mehr Zeit für die wichtigen Dinge 😉


----------



## metalstore (5. Dezember 2016)

Novum: ich habe mich von einer GT240M auf eine GT940M gesteigert 

dennoch ein himmelweiter Unterschied


----------



## ronnso (5. Dezember 2016)

Vor 3 Monaten von 
Asus AMD Radeon R9 270x 2gb auf PNY Nvidia Geforce GTX  1060 6gb gewechselt. 
Je nach Spiel 1080p - 4k DSR auf 27"


----------



## Xar6as (5. Dezember 2016)

Ich bin letzte Woche von einer GTX670 Jetstream auf die RX480 Gaming X8G (8Gb) gewechselt. Läuft gut mit meinem 3570K @4,1
Meine erste AMD Karte seit langem. Ich habe damals mit ner X800 angefangen, die mir aber abgeraucht ist. Selbiges ist mir mit einer X1800X  (Laptop) passiert. Danach war dann nvidia angesagt (7600GT->GTX275->GTX670).
Mitte/Ende nächsten Jahres gibt es dann auch eine neue Basis und vielleicht eine Vega Karte, wenn sie überzeugen kann.


----------



## Pyrodactil (5. Dezember 2016)

Preisleistungsmäßig ist´s klar, aber alleine geht ner 1070er bei GTA5 oder Rise Of Tomb Raider in WQHD, 4x MSAA & die anderen schönen Features absolut die Luft aus, wie ner 970er in HD. Dementsprechend ist sie für mich nur ein Lückenfüller.

 Entweder wird im Jan/Feb ne 1080er Ti für 800-900€ (minus 1070er verkauf), oder für 400-450€  eine zweite 1070er gesteckt. Die Leistung ist identisch, nen paar FPS Schwankungen je nach Game & SLI-Skalierung sind aber möglich.


----------



## restX3 (5. Dezember 2016)

Seit letzten Monat von 970 auf 1080.


----------



## Plewi (5. Dezember 2016)

Die Kids (8 an der Zahl) benutzen on ihren Rechnern eine 9600 GT, eine GTX 460, eine GTX 660 und eine 750 Ti, der Wohnzimmer Rechner wird durch meine "alte" Palit GTX 1070 Dual mit Accelero Xtreme IV Kühlung vom Oktober befeuert. Im November habe ich eine MSI 1060 Gaming X 6G gewonnen und diese wieder verkauft. Davon habe ich mir zum Teil eine Palit GTX 1080 Gamerock finanziert, welche ich auf Premium geflasht habe.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (5. Dezember 2016)

Mein Bruder nutzt auch eine 9600GT von Asus  
Die braucht im Idle beinahe genau so viel Strom unter Volllast...


----------



## Chicago (5. Dezember 2016)

Wieder meine Gainward HD4850 Golden Sample 512MB! 
Mal sehen was der Weihnachtsmann bringt.


----------



## Fire8ird (5. Dezember 2016)

Wegen BF1 von ner GTX770 auf ne GTX1080 gewechselt. Nur muss langsam mal ein CPU Upgrade her, mein i5 3570k ist ein bisschen zu lahm um die GTX1080 ausreichend zu versorgen


----------



## Cuzzle187 (5. Dezember 2016)

Sapphire Radeon RX 470 Nitro+  mit 8GB, spiele nur FullHD reicht also vollkommen


----------



## Bariphone (5. Dezember 2016)

Sapphire Radeon R9 390 TriXX OC @ 1100MHz  8GB VRam. Kühl, leise und Flott. Etwas Hungrig aber Top Karte. Einzig die Radeon Treiber sind von Zeit zu Zeit einfach Mist.
Für alle aktuellen Games in WQHD absolut ausreichend.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (5. Dezember 2016)

Seit heute RX470 8Gb, davor HD7970 GHz Edition/GTX 680


----------



## razer989 (5. Dezember 2016)

Äh ja, nicht erschrecken:

Nvidia Geforce 310M 512 MB DDR3 

(ohne GT- oder GTX-Zusatz, 16 Shader-Einheiten)


----------



## ITZetteus (5. Dezember 2016)

Gaming Rechner: Pali GTX 1080 Game Rock + G - Panel     Laptop: GTX 770M 3Gb DDR5         Sommer PC: XFX R9 390               Frauchens Pc: GTX 750

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## beren2707 (5. Dezember 2016)

[X] Powercolor RX 480 Red Devil

Schnurrt bereits seit Ende August im Rechner; ist dank kräftigem UV (unerwartet) sparsam und leise. Zaubert momentan bspw. in Doom extrem flüssige Bildraten auf den Bildschirm. Bin nach anfänglicher Skepsis wirklich sehr glücklich mit dem Upgrade.


----------



## cozma (5. Dezember 2016)

[X] Sapphire R9 390 Nitro

Das Bios Lüfterprofil war werksseitig zu laut, die Spannung für die 1040Mhz Boost-Takt deutlich zu hoch (1,105v), dadurch hat die Karte schonmal die max. 350W im Furmark geknackt.
Nach der Feinarbeit läuft die Karte seit 1,5 Jahren mit 1102Mhz bei  1,04v und ist mit angepasster Lüfterkurve nur noch dezent zu hören und zudem kühler als @stock.
Die Performance ist nach wie vor für FHD mehr als genug, unter WQHD gibt es auch nur eine handvoll Titel bei denen Details reduziert werden müssen um für mich
butterweiche Frameraten und Frametimes zu erhalten.


----------



## AnnoDADDY (5. Dezember 2016)

[x] GeForce 840m 384 shader 2gb ddr3

Für das ein oder andere etwas ältere Spiel(bis 2010) vollkommen ausreichend in 1080p aber neueres kann man praktisch vergessen.


----------



## DarkMegans (5. Dezember 2016)

Dektop Palit Gamerock GTX1080
Laptop  Nvidia GTX1070


----------



## zotac2012 (6. Dezember 2016)

Bin im Juli 2016 von einer GTX 970 auf eine GTX 1070 gewechselt und spiele in einer 1080p FHD Auflösung und dafür ist die GTX 1070 meiner Meinung nach genau die richtige Grafikkarte von der Leistung her. Endlich kann man mal bis auf ein paar wenige Ausnahmen [GTA V / Rise of the TombRaider / The Witcher III.] die Filter die ein Game bietet auch mal zur Gänze nutzen. Eine GTX 1060 oder eine RX 480 sind unter 1080p maximal FHD-Ready, wie es auch meine vorherige GTX 970 war, wenn ich in 1440p [WQHD] unterwegs wäre, würde ich mir sogar eher eine der günstigen GTX 1080 Modelle für knapp 600,00 Euro kaufen, als eine GTX 1070.


----------



## Deimos (6. Dezember 2016)

ΔΣΛ;8574749 schrieb:
			
		

> Mich würde interessieren, aus welchem Grund?
> Auf den ersten Blick hört sich der Tausch nicht gerade nach einem Vernunftkauf an, ähnliche Leistung, der unterschied bei der Leistungsaufnahme ist auch nicht die Welt, selbst bei der Lautstärke und Temperaturen tut sich bei den guten Partnerkarten auch nicht viel, es kann doch nicht sein dass dies nur wegen des Vram's gemacht wurde, das würde fast an die Lächerlichkeit grenzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die GTX970 scheint defekt zu sein. Sie läuft nur noch stabil, wenn GPU- und Speichertakt um 300-350 MHz gesenkt werden (die angelegte Spannung hat 0 Einfluss auf die Stabilität, NTs wurden ebenso mehrere getestet). 
Ist daher ein reiner Ersatz - wie du selbst sagst, die Karten sind relativ ähnlich. Die RX 480 wiederum bot als Ablösekarte das beste Gesamtpaket. Ausserdem habe ich aus reinem Interesse gerne von beiden IHVs mehr oder weniger aktuelle Karten im Haus.


----------



## dustyjerk (6. Dezember 2016)

Vor ein paar Monaten von einer GTX 970 auf eine GTX 1070 gewechselt, weil es der 970 für meinen WQHD-Monitor an Leistung gefehlt hat - jetzt läuft's endlich so, wie ich's mir vorgestellt habe


----------



## EchoeZ (6. Dezember 2016)

Sapphire RX470 Nitro 8G.. nach über 20 Jahren nVidia (ATi X800XL und 1950XTX zwischendurch) meine erste Graka von AMD. Sie löste eine Club3D GTX560 1G Green von 2011 ab. Ich bin mehr als zufrieden!


----------



## Bastel-Wastel (6. Dezember 2016)

Von einer GTX780 (Palit Super Jet Stream) vor 3 Wochen zu einer GTX1080 Game Rock Premium (für 660 € bekommen) 
Nach 3 Jahren gönnte ich mir das schicke Teil. Musste dafür aber auch gleich mal noch das NT austauschen, da das System manchmal nicht hochgefahren ist... 
Läuft aber jetzt prima mit meinem i7-2600k mit 4.5 Ghz


----------



## DKK007 (6. Dezember 2016)

Weiterhin die 380X Nitro und warte auf Vega/Navy


----------



## lunaticx (6. Dezember 2016)

[X] 980 ohne TI ... 

Doof aber glücklich *hihi*


----------



## mumble_GLL (6. Dezember 2016)

[X] Eine MSi Geforce GTX 960 4G


----------



## Al-x1983 (6. Dezember 2016)

[X]Geforce GTX Titan (Original)
Ab morgen dann GTX 1080


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (6. Dezember 2016)

Ein gutes Upgrade! Locker doppelte Performance, aktuellste Schnittstellen, DX-Features & 2GB (GDDRX5) mehr VRAM hat die Graka auch noch am Start u. das Paket zu einem seehr moderatem Verbrauch. Da können die Festtage ja kommen ...

@Topic
Immer noch eine GTX1080 ...^^


----------



## Mischk@ (6. Dezember 2016)

Geforce GTX 1070 FE EVGA


----------



## Wafermaker (6. Dezember 2016)

[X] Sapphire Nitro+ Radeon RX 470 8G 

Leider hat sich mein 7870 am WE still und leise verabschiedet. Rx 470 ist aber schon unterwegs...wird heute noch erwartet! Ich freu mich schon auf viele Spielstunden.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. Dezember 2016)

Geforce GTX 1080


----------



## latschen (6. Dezember 2016)

Immer noch ne r9 290x directcu ii oc mit nen Morpheus,reicht noch lange


----------



## mardsis (6. Dezember 2016)

Im Rechner ist immer noch die GTX 650. Momentan spiele ich fast gar nicht mehr, aber ich denke in den nächsten 3 Monaten wird trotzdem mal aufgerüstet, in Richtung RX 470 oder 1060 6GB.
Im Notebook ist die HD7520G (APU), die trotz des Alters und der Tatsache das sie in der CPU integriert ist noch eine recht gute Figur macht.


----------



## Meza100 (6. Dezember 2016)

Ich bin immer noch stolzer Besitzer von einer HD5770 Vapor-X  Sie hält tapfer durch. Achja, ich spiele mit dieser aber auch


----------



## thoast3 (6. Dezember 2016)

[x] R9 290 @ Raijintek Morpheus II Core + 2 Noctua NF-P12 PWM

Die Leistung reicht, seit dem Upgrade vom i5-4460 auf einen i7-4790, manchmal nicht mehr ganz, aber bis Vega muss sie halten 

Zum Glück kommt bald Wattman für sie raus.


----------



## meckswell (6. Dezember 2016)

Intressant, die 970 wurde von der 980ti überflügelt und vor beiden liegen 1080 und 1070.

Der Sprung von der 970 auf die G1 1080 war wahrhaft gewaltig.


----------



## incrktz (7. Dezember 2016)

GTX 1070 Founders von EVGA, vorher Pallit GTX 950 Storm X Dual


----------



## Jiko (7. Dezember 2016)

Mein Wechsel lief nach einigem Testen und Preisevergleichen von meiner alten Colorful GTX 460 auf eine neue Palit GTX 1070 Jetstream (womit ich mich, wenn ich da oben die Liste sehe, der größten Masse angeschlossen habe). Läuft wunderbar und viel leiser als die ehemalige Karte. Die GTX 460 ist in den Rechner meines Neffen gewandert, der sich freut, ein ordentliches Upgrade zu seiner ehemaligen Geforce 7600 GS zu haben, sodass mein Grafikkartenkauf jetzt  zwei Leute glücklich macht. Mein alter Rechner ist jetzt von einer übergangsweise genutzten Geforce 7300 GS auf eine GTX 275 aufgerüstet worden. 

Die GTX 1070 rennt wunderbar und bremst mein Video-Programm nicht mehr aus, sodass mein Problem jetzt eher der Prozessor ist, aber das ist wieder ein ganz anderes Problem. Die 1070 sollte jetzt aber wieder ähnlich lange halten wie die 460er (dieses Jahrzehnt soll mein Rechner also nicht mehr meckern).


----------



## noghry (7. Dezember 2016)

Radeon R9 Nano
Und so schnell wird sich daran auch nichts ändern


----------



## usopia (8. Dezember 2016)

Im Hauptrechner bleibt erstmal die GTX 980 Ti. Jetzt plane ich einen Zweitrechner, der speziell für ältere bzw. schwächere Games genutzt werden soll, hauptsächlich für Left 4 Dead 2. Bin noch unentschlossen ob es eine GTX 1050 TI oder doch eine GTX 1060 wird, 120 FPS in FHD sollten doch beide schaffen?!


----------



## HagenStein87 (8. Dezember 2016)

nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> 1080 @ 2Ghz



Is das so ungewöhnlich?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (8. Dezember 2016)

usopia schrieb:


> Im Hauptrechner bleibt erstmal die GTX 980 Ti. Jetzt plane ich einen Zweitrechner, der speziell für ältere bzw. schwächere Games genutzt werden soll, hauptsächlich für Left 4 Dead 2. Bin noch unentschlossen ob es eine GTX 1050 TI oder doch eine GTX 1060 wird, 120 FPS in FHD sollten doch beide schaffen?!



Schau dir mal die PCGH 01/2017 an, dort testen wir 17 Grafikkarten zwischen rund 130 und 210 Euro: PCGH 01/2017: Larm und Verbrauch: Uber 100 3D-Karten im Check, BF1-MP CPU-Test, Gehause-Kompendium, Grafikkarten bis 210 EUR, Silent-PC, Monitor-Trends '17, auf DVD: DSA Satinavs Ketten (RX 470, RX 460, GTX 1060 3GB, GTX 1050 Ti, GTX 1050)

Neben dem Leistungsvergleich sind's vor allem die Unterschiede bei Lautheit und Verbrauch, die den Ausschlag geben können. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (8. Dezember 2016)

HagenStein87 schrieb:


> Is das so ungewöhnlich?


Nö absolut nicht. Ist ja fast @stock [emoji14] aber mir reicht das erstmal 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## usopia (8. Dezember 2016)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Schau dir mal die PCGH 01/2017 an, dort testen wir 17 Grafikkarten zwischen rund 130 und 210 Euro...
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


Danke Raff, den Artikel hab ich natürlich schon gelesen, habe ja nach wie vor ein Abo. 
Die 1050 Ti scheint mir für mein Vorhaben gut geeignet zu sein. Ich bin mir nur noch nicht ganz sicher, ob die Karte in Left 4 Dead 2 durchgehend 120 FPS in Full HD leisten kann. Ich vermute zwar, daß die Karte das bringt aber ich muß mal schauen, wie ich da eine Einschätzung hinbekomme.


----------



## GEChun (8. Dezember 2016)

1080 
Im Doppelpack!
Bin begeistert!


----------



## Orth (9. Dezember 2016)

Bei mir ist es die 970,

 Aufrüstung des Knechtes wohl eher Winter 2017/2018.


----------



## egert217 (9. Dezember 2016)

Good old 780 und da ich zur zeit vor lauter binning und OC keine Zeit zum zocken habe störts mich auch net


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (9. Dezember 2016)

Da meine VTX3D R9 290X gestorben ist und ich nicht mehr auf Vega warten wollte, ist jetzt eine Inno3D iChill GTX 1070 X4 eingezogen.


----------



## SwissBullet (9. Dezember 2016)

Immer noch die MSI GTX 980Ti Gaming.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## GeForce-Lover (10. Dezember 2016)

Seit heute 2 RX470 8Gb


----------



## Watertouch (11. Dezember 2016)

Gainward GTX 1080 Phoenix @2.1GHz 950mV


----------



## Sickboy-Plo (11. Dezember 2016)

Seit knapp einer Woche nutze ich eine EVGA 1070 FTW (@stock 2,01ghz), deren vorgänger (R9 280X) hab ich nun im zweit Rechner.


----------



## GreatMumpitz (12. Dezember 2016)

Nun ich nutze die HIS R9 280X iPower IceQ X² immer noch, vielleicht probiere ich noch ein wenig übertakten, soweit es geht.


----------



## Nebbich (13. Dezember 2016)

Seit einigen Jahren MSI HD 7970. Seit diesem Jahr in WQHD. Witcher 3 lief sogar halbwegs flüssig. Für ältere Spiele reichts. Leider unterstützt die Karte kein Freesync.


----------



## BikeRider (14. Dezember 2016)

-siehe Frühling' 16, Sommer' 16 und Herbst' 16


----------



## derneuemann (19. Dezember 2016)

Aktuell noch eine GTX1070, für einen 1080p Monitor. Wenn Vega aber gut wird, wird vermutlich gewechselt.


----------



## M4xw0lf (19. Dezember 2016)

[x] Radeon HD6xx0-Reihe


----------



## orca113 (19. Dezember 2016)

Eine leckere GTX1070 von Gainward. Das Modell Phoenix als Golden Sample.


----------



## Johnny05 (19. Dezember 2016)

Seit einigen Wochen eine Sapphire RX 480 8GB Nitro+.Für meine Zwecke völlig ausreichend.Eine Nvidia wird nie wieder mein Gehäuse betreten.Bei diesem Kasperle-Theater mach Ich die Preistreiberei bestimmt nicht mit.Aber die Fanboys würde auch für ne GTX 1050 400Euro hinlegen,Hauptsache Nvidia steht drauf....


----------



## LiveKenny (19. Dezember 2016)

Habe aktuell die Palit GTX 660Ti (Referenz Design) aber habe mich Freitag die Asus DUAL GTX 1070 OC geholt, die hoffentlich diese Woche ankommt.


----------



## nonsense (19. Dezember 2016)

immer noch die Radeon HD 7950  bzw. R9 280.
Spiele aber mit dem gedanken im neuen jahr sie in rente zu schicken und gegen eine RX480 zu tauschen


----------



## joylancer (19. Dezember 2016)

2x RX480 8GB CF


----------



## Navean (19. Dezember 2016)

Am Haupt-PC rechnet eine GTX 1070 vom MSI und das reicht bei allen Spielen für Ultra Settings in 3440 x 1440

Beim 2. PC tut die RX 470 mit 4 GB von MSI ihren Dienst und ich bin sehr überrascht, wie viel Performance diese Karte hat


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (19. Dezember 2016)

nonsense schrieb:


> immer noch die Radeon HD 7950  bzw. R9 280.
> Spiele aber mit dem gedanken im neuen jahr sie in rente zu schicken und gegen eine RX480 zu tauschen


Sagst dann ob es sich gelohnt hat, ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken


----------



## MARCU5 (21. Dezember 2016)

Momentan genügt mir die stark übertaktete 970 noch, ich warte was die GPU angeht noch bis zum kompletten Wechsel auf AM4. Mal sehen was dann kommt ^^


----------



## lalaker (21. Dezember 2016)

Habe mir bei einer Aktion eine Sapphire Nitro+ 470, 8 GB geholt. Bin noch beim Testen, wie gut man sie undervolten kann, dann sollte sie auch für mich leise genug sein.


----------



## chewara (23. Dezember 2016)

Kann ich meinen vote von 970 auf 1070 ändern ? :p


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## XXTREME (25. Dezember 2016)

[x] R9 390 (MSI Gaming 8G)

Außerdem im Zweit PC eine R7 260X (XFX aber mir AC Kühler )


----------



## AYAlf (25. Dezember 2016)

Ich nutze eine Karte mit der ich gerade so FH3 spielen kann, in UW-UXGA.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (25. Dezember 2016)

Ich daddel nach wie vor mit meiner 980 ti


----------



## KarsonNow (25. Dezember 2016)

Also für mich zählt immer P/L-Verhältnis und ich Aufrüste nach Bedarf wenn die neue GPU mindestens 50% mehr Leistung bieten kann im Verhältnis zum alten/verwendeten GPU...oder wenn neue Futures unabdingbar sind wie neue API wenn genügend Titel vorhanden sind...
Kurze Rückblick in die letzte drei Karten (noch weiter zurück wäre zu viel...habe noch mit 4MB VRAM S3 VLB in den frühen 90-er angefangen...) - HD4870 GS (Gainward) > HD6870 ASUS > R9 280X XFX > RX480 Saphire Nitro+ 8GB (für 240€ konnte ich nicht nein sagen - perfekte P/L Sweetspot).
Habe zusammen 5 PCs am laufen und die alten Karten werden meist weiter verwendet und den anderen. R9 280X läuft gerade mit dem alten Phenom II 940 BE und macht Sicht gut dort - wird aber eindeutig gebremst...also neue CPU muss auch her.


RX480 ist wirklich grandios - interessanterweise bemängeln manche dass die Nitro+ laut und warm wäre...bei mir ist die max 70°C warm und Lüfter laufen dabei bei 22%...und Boost Takt wird immer gehalten  (also 1343MHz) ohne dass man Power Limit anheben muss. Bin eigentlich gerade dabei die zu undervolten, mal sehen wie weit es geht.
Nächste Upgrade wird wohl Zen + Vega sein.


----------



## Lord Wotan (25. Dezember 2016)

eine MSI GTX 1060 Armor 6GB OC Grafikkarte  plus eine Gainward Geforce GTX 750 als PhysX Karte  jeweils mit GOP Firmware


----------



## TylerMac (26. Dezember 2016)

haha^^ nice kommi und dito^^
sysProfile: ID: 191607 - TylerMac


----------



## Giesbert_PK (26. Dezember 2016)

Asus DC II OC 290x  crossfire 
Zotac GTX 1070 AMP 
Sapphire RX 470 8GB 

Mit allem sehr zu Frieden, je nach Leistung und crossfire Unterstützung sind die beiden 290x ca 20% schneller als die 1070 und wird meist im offline gaming benutzt um die volle Grafikpracht dar zustellen. Die 1070 wird nur für online gaming benutzt (kann da keine schlechten frame times gebrauchen ).
Die rx 470 im Reise Rechner für unterwegs. (Lan und beruflicher Auslands Aufenthalt).


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Dezember 2016)

Cool ich lebe in der Antiquitätenabteilung und in der Politik sind 2,1 % nix
[x] GTX770


----------



## Mukko (26. Dezember 2016)

Asus Radeon HD 7950


----------



## Octopoth (26. Dezember 2016)

[x] Geforce GTX 980Ti

Reicht mir von der Leistung noch dicke aus, hoffe dass das mit den 6 GiB VRAM noch eine Zeit lang gut geht...


----------



## latschen (27. Dezember 2016)

Immer noch ne R9 290x mit nen Morpheus,reicht mir noch ne Weile


----------



## meav33 (27. Dezember 2016)

Aktuell eine gtx 670
Bald eventuell eine 970


----------



## Adi1 (27. Dezember 2016)

Immer noch eine GTX970


----------



## doncamill (27. Dezember 2016)

Immernoch  vollstens zufrieden mit meiner 970


----------



## wttrw (28. Dezember 2016)

GTX 1070


----------



## ludscha (28. Dezember 2016)

Step-Up von einer 1070 auf ne 1080


----------



## Horrorkraft (28. Dezember 2016)

Meine wird gar nicht so aufgelistet. GTX 680 ti


----------



## GeForce-Lover (28. Dezember 2016)

Horrorkraft schrieb:


> Meine wird gar nicht so aufgelistet. GTX 680 ti


Wann gab's denn eine 680Ti?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (28. Dezember 2016)

Wahrscheinlich auf Ebay mit 4Gb SDDR3 mal XD
EVGA NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 TI Graphics Card FTW series | eBay 
Oder so


----------



## barbarendave2211 (30. Dezember 2016)

Seit gestern eine GTX 1070. Nach dem ich meine 770 in Rente geschickt hab.


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (30. Dezember 2016)

Aktuell ne GT 210 von Nvidia  da meine R9 290 vorgestern unbedingt das Zeitliche Segnen wollte.

Zocken ist damit leider net, hab leider nur 30hz an meinem aktuellen Monitor, da die Graka nur HDMI und kein DP hat.


----------



## polarwolf (31. Dezember 2016)

[X] GTX 970. Wird langsam Zeit für ein Upgrade. Die meisten Games kann man noch auf 1080p spielen, ggf. mit schlauen nicht-Ultra-Settings, aber für Quantum Break reichts nicht. Daher habe ich das Game auf die lange Bank geschoben, bis ich ordentliche Grafikpower habe. Ich schau mal, was Vega bringt, vielleicht wird 2017 eine neue CPU, MoBo, RAM und GPU gekauft.


----------



## JPio (2. Januar 2017)

Seit dem 30.12.16 ne GTX 1070 SC von EVGA...


----------



## Woga65 (3. Januar 2017)

GTX 980 ti, GT8500 in Rente


----------



## ponygsi (3. Januar 2017)

Nach wie vor meine GTX 970 von Gigabyte. Für mich on Full HD noch austeichend. 😊

Gesendet von meinem LG G5 via Tapatalk


----------



## SimonSlowfood (3. Januar 2017)

GTX970 momentan, wobei ich auf vega warte und evtl dann wechsel.


----------



## magicbrownie (3. Januar 2017)

[x] GTX660 habe zwar eine 650Ti BOOST, aber die war nicht aufgeführt und das haut leistungstechnisch am ehesten hin


----------



## Maqama (3. Januar 2017)

Ich hatte April 2014 eine gebraucht R9 280X für 170€ gekauft.
Das war die beste Investition bisher.

Damit läuft BF1 immer noch auf High mit 60FPS+ in FHD, bin noch super zufrieden.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (3. Januar 2017)

HD7870 GHz von Sapphire. Allmählich wird der VRAM in Assetto Corsa allerdings voll.
Bevor ich an eine neue Grafikkarte denken kann, werde ich eher den Phenom II ersetzen. Dementsprechend warte ich noch immer auf Zen.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (9. Januar 2017)

Immer noch eine GTX680@4GB :/


----------



## x2K (9. Januar 2017)

Bei mir werkelt noch tapfer eine GTX 470.
Dafür aber mit Wasserkühler umbau.  
Ich denke mal das die karte noch lange halten wird / muss.


----------



## cbladep (9. Januar 2017)

Geforce GTX 770


----------



## Schlumpfbert (9. Januar 2017)

Ich habe im Herbst eine GTX 260 aus dem Jahr 2008 durch eine GTX 1070 ersetzt - wer kann einen größeren Sprung vorweisen?


----------



## Jiko (9. Januar 2017)

Schlumpfbert schrieb:


> Ich habe im Herbst eine GTX 260 aus dem Jahr 2008 durch eine GTX 1070 ersetzt - wer kann einen größeren Sprung vorweisen?


Nope, mein Sprung war "nur" GTX 460 (2010) auf 1070  Ich hätte das auch noch länger herausziehen können, wenn sich meine Bachelorarbeit in Form eines Films nicht über zu wenig Grafikspeicher mit entsprechenden Fehlern beschwert hätte. Da hatte ich nun die Wahl, mir eine gebrauchte GTX 660 zu leisten, welche momentan auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt einen sehr guten Preis bietet für einen ganz ordentlichen Schritt nach vorne oder eben "richtig" auf die 1060 oder 1070. Es war finanziell zwar etwas eng, aber ich konnte gerade so den Schritt auf die 1070 gehen.
Whatever - das Programm läuft seitdem viel besser und bisher konnte ich auch alle nur erdenklichen Spiele optisch aufs Maximum einstellen.

Im Zweitrechner tut aber eine GTX 275 noch immer ihren Dienst, wenn auch momentan nicht wirklich zum Spielen genutzt.


----------



## padawan1971 (9. Januar 2017)

Umrüstung von GTX 690 auf 1080 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pimp-OINK (10. Januar 2017)

Die Umfrage ist ungültig....

Bin am 01.01.17 auf ne EVGA 1070 Gtx FTW umgestiegen...!


----------



## x2K (10. Januar 2017)

Jiko schrieb:


> Nope, mein Sprung war "nur" GTX 460 (2010) auf 1070  Ich hätte das auch noch länger herausziehen können, wenn sich meine Bachelorarbeit in Form eines Films nicht über zu wenig Grafikspeicher mit entsprechenden Fehlern beschwert hätte. Da hatte ich nun die Wahl, mir eine gebrauchte GTX 660 zu leisten, welche momentan auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt einen sehr guten Preis bietet für einen ganz ordentlichen Schritt nach vorne oder eben "richtig" auf die 1060 oder 1070. Es war finanziell zwar etwas eng, aber ich konnte gerade so den Schritt auf die 1070 gehen.
> Whatever - das Programm läuft seitdem viel besser und bisher konnte ich auch alle nur erdenklichen Spiele optisch aufs Maximum einstellen.
> 
> Im Zweitrechner tut aber eine GTX 275 noch immer ihren Dienst, wenn auch momentan nicht wirklich zum Spielen genutzt.



Na denn herzlichen glückwunsch zum Bachelor und willkommen im Club.


----------



## ALCATRAZ_von_CRYTEK (10. Januar 2017)

Powercolor 280x Turboduo 1ste Grafikkarte die ich über 3 Jahre habe .selbst neue spiele laufen auf Höchsten Einstellungen sehr Flüssig!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (10. Januar 2017)

Pimp-OINK schrieb:


> Die Umfrage ist ungültig....



Die nächste Umfrage startet voraussichtlich im Februar. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## h_tobi (16. Januar 2017)

[X] R9 290 mit Biosmod zur 290X und 4096 MB V-RAM.  

Momentan sehe ich auch keinen Grund zum Wechseln, spiele in FullHD @max Settings. 

Mal sehen, wann VEGA kommt, evtl. gönne ich mir dann mal nach über 4 Jahren ein GPU-Update,
sofern Preis/Leistung wie bei meiner Powercolor R9 290 OC wieder überzeugt.


----------



## Martin-F2000 (16. Januar 2017)

Geforce 610M


----------



## vfxworld (17. Januar 2017)

Immernoch 980 Ti. Bleibt auch noch ne Weile so.


----------



## Affliction (17. Januar 2017)

Ich daddel auch noch mit meiner altern R9 290X rum. Sehe persönlich aktuell kein Grund zu wechseln.


----------



## Jimiblu (17. Januar 2017)

Immer noch R9 390. Mehr als genug Leistung für mich


----------



## Thoddeleru (17. Januar 2017)

XFX RX480 RS 8GB
Kürzlich gewechselt von einer Sapphire HD7770 OC, die aber das zeitliche gesegnet hat.


----------



## usopia (18. Januar 2017)

vfxworld schrieb:


> Immernoch 980 Ti. Bleibt auch noch ne Weile so.


...das Gleiche hab ich weiter vorne ja auch geschrieben - und es war auch tatsächlich so geplant. Dann hab ich aber vor ca. zwei/drei Wochen eine GTX 1070 von meinem Chef geschenkt bekommen. Nun habe ich zwar nicht sehr viel mehr Leistung aber direkt mal 100 Wattt weniger Verbrauch beim Zocken sind schon 'ne Hausnummer.
Ist übrigens 'ne Gainward Phoenix GS, sehr leise und kühl, ein Hammer-Gerät!


----------



## Dommas (18. Januar 2017)

[X] R9 390

Da ich jedoch innerhalb der nächsten Wochen mein DAN A4-SFX erhalte, werde ich wohl auf eine  kürze und vor allem sparsamere Grafikkarte wechseln müssen.


----------



## hoschi8219 (18. Januar 2017)

Geforce GTX 950m


----------



## theTPH (19. Januar 2017)

Eine Msi R9 290, der gute AMD Backofen soll aber durch die hoffentlich bald kommende RX490 ersetzt werden.


----------



## BlackAcetal (19. Januar 2017)

usopia schrieb:


> ...das Gleiche hab ich weiter vorne ja auch geschrieben - und es war auch tatsächlich so geplant. Dann hab ich aber vor ca. zwei/drei Wochen eine GTX 1070 von meinem Chef geschenkt bekommen. Nun habe ich zwar nicht sehr viel mehr Leistung aber direkt mal 100 Wattt weniger Verbrauch beim Zocken sind schon 'ne Hausnummer.
> Ist übrigens 'ne Gainward Phoenix GS, sehr leise und kühl, ein Hammer-Gerät!


Du bekommst sowas geschenkt?!
Wo kann ich mich bewerben?? 

Gesendet von meinem KIW-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BlackAcetal (19. Januar 2017)

Eine KFA2 GTX1070 EX.OC

Grade am testen 

Gesendet von meinem KIW-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ThePlayer (19. Januar 2017)

RX480@1,33Ghz


----------



## nuhll (19. Januar 2017)

Nvidia 1080 um Minecraft mit 30fps zocken zu können ....  :/


----------



## usopia (19. Januar 2017)

BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Du bekommst sowas geschenkt?!
> Wo kann ich mich bewerben??



...muß dazu sagen, das ist nicht nur mein Chef sondern auch ein sehr guter, alter Freund von mir.


----------



## DerSnake (20. Januar 2017)

Aktuell eine ASUS GTX 660 2GB.  Wird aber die nächsten Tagen ausgetauscht gegen eine GTX 1060 wohl.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (20. Januar 2017)

nuhll schrieb:


> Nvidia 1080 um Minecraft mit 30fps zocken zu können ....  :/



Selbst mit Quad SLI hättest du nicht mehr FPS. Das Spiel ist einfach nur grottig in der Performance, egal was man im Rechner hat.


----------



## freezy94 (20. Januar 2017)

[ X ] Geforce GTX 1080

Die hat meine ASUS Geforce GTX 970 STRIX OC ersetzt. Für die 970 habe ich noch schlappe 580 € bekommen (der ein oder andere erinnert sich noch an die OC-Werte).
Die Geforce GTX 1080 ist direkt unter Wasser gesetzt worden und leistet seither gute Arbeit. Allerdings habe ich manchmal bei hohen Frames Ruckler, obwohl der VRam noch nicht ansatzweise voll ist.
Prozessor wird ggf. gegen RyZEN getauscht, wenn AMD gute Arbeit leistet. Der i5 auf 5.30 GHz scheint doch langsam in dem ein oder anderen Spiel zu limitieren.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (20. Januar 2017)

freezy94 schrieb:


> [Für die 970 habe ich noch schlappe 580 € bekommen.



 580€ ? Tippfehler ?


----------



## freezy94 (20. Januar 2017)

nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> 580€ ? Tippfehler ?



Zum Glück nein. Gibt offensichtlich viele Leute, die viel Geld für 'Statussymbole' hinlegen.

Zur Erinnerung: GTX 970 "Ultra": Ohne Spannungsanhebung auf 1.750 MHz?


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (20. Januar 2017)

freezy94 schrieb:


> Zum Glück nein. Gibt offensichtlich viele Leute, die viel Geld für 'Statussymbole' hinlegen.
> 
> Zur Erinnerung: GTX 970 "Ultra": Ohne Spannungsanhebung auf 1.750 MHz?



Wow  Da hast du aber den Hauptgewinn in der GPU Lotterie gehabt


----------



## pagani-s (20. Januar 2017)

Gtx980 super jetstream sli

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ajani (20. Januar 2017)

GTX 1060 - sollte auch noch die nächsten 2 Jahre reichen, da ich erstmal noch bei FHD bleiben werde.


----------



## KotterFX (21. Januar 2017)

Günstig von einer Radeon R9 380X auf ne GTX970 umgestiegen, trotz des Speicherdebakels. Deswegen auch Vega, wenn es denn dann endlich mal kommt^^


----------



## Dorfbäcker (23. Januar 2017)

Habe von einer Gigabyte HD 7950 Windforce 3 auf eine EVGA 1070 FTW aufgerüstet. Sollte wieder ein paar Jährchen für Full HD reichen. Wollte eigentlich eine AMD. Aber es gibt ja immer noch nichts vergleichbares von denen. Die 1070 hat ein grosses Loch im Geldbeutel hinterlassen. Aber wie gesagt, leider ohne Alternative.


----------



## msobisch88 (23. Januar 2017)

[x] GeForce GTX 980 wird auch noch ne ganze Weile so bleiben


----------



## Cyborgetic (23. Januar 2017)

GTX1080 @ 2,1 GHz (ASUS STRIX GTX1080 ADVANCED GAMING), hatte vorher eine GTX1060.


----------



## Bartmensch (24. Januar 2017)

Immer noch eine R9 280x und eine R9 270x. Zum Glück nur in FHD, Details inzwischen ganz gut reduziert...
Aber dieses Jahr wird wohl mal wieder aufgerüstet...


----------



## M4xw0lf (25. Januar 2017)

Möglicherweise ganz bald eine Nano


----------



## M4xw0lf (26. Januar 2017)

R9 Nano: I haz it 

Kompletter Systemabsturz und Pfeifkonzert bei TW3: I haz it auch 

Auf DS verzichten behebt immerhin den Crash.


----------



## Noofuu (30. Januar 2017)

GTX 1070 Palit Jetstream sehr leiße und schnelle Karte.
Auflösung 2560x1440 / 144HZ / G-Sync in den meisten Spielen mit der Karte kein Problem.
Würde die Karte wieder Kaufen die Leistung ist einfach Klasse


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (30. Januar 2017)

Mittlerweile eine R9 290 PCS+ 
War deutlich preiswerter als eine RX480 und ist idR ähnlich schnell - für 140-180€ weniger schmerzen die 4Gb Vram und die nicht gerade leise Kühlung auch gar nicht


----------



## onlygaming (30. Januar 2017)

Hoffe mal das AMD dieses Jahr was raushaut, und ich meine 660 in Rente schicken kann, Horizon 3 ist damit kein spaß mehr


----------



## drstoecker (30. Januar 2017)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Mittlerweile eine R9 290 PCS+
> War deutlich preiswerter als eine RX480 und ist idR ähnlich schnell - für 140-180€ weniger schmerzen die 4Gb Vram und die nicht gerade leise Kühlung auch gar nicht



ne rx480 mit 4gb gibt es ab rund 220€, dann hast du ja für die 290 nur 40-80€ bezahlt? Nie und nimmer! 150€ schätze ich mal locker wenn nicht mehr!


zum Thema, ich besitze eine rx480 gtr Black Edition von xfx!


----------



## BBQ-Pirat (30. Januar 2017)

Rx 480 Nitro 8gb von Sapphire. Hat meine Sapphire  280x dualx abgelöst. Auch wegen meinem neuen Aoc Freesync Monitor.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (30. Januar 2017)

drstoecker schrieb:


> ne rx480 mit 4gb gibt es ab rund 220€, dann hast du ja für die 290 nur 40-80€ bezahlt? Nie und nimmer! 150€ schätze ich mal locker wenn nicht mehr!



Ich habe 100€ bezahlt und bezog mich eher auf die 480/8G


----------



## drstoecker (30. Januar 2017)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Ich habe 100€ bezahlt und bezog mich eher auf die 480/8G



ok der preis ist gut. aber du vergleichst gebraucht gg neu und 4gb gg 8gb vram. egal hatte die karte auch, nebenbei 4 verschiedene modelle und das einzige was man wirklich vergleichen kann ist in etwa die leistung.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (30. Januar 2017)

Deswegen schrieb ich ja, dass mir 4GB VRAM eigentlich ziemlich egal sind ^^
Ich hatte eigentlich nicht vor aufzurüsten bis ich das Angebot um die Ohren geklopft bekommen hab... Klar, leise geht anders und ein Lüfter schnarrt auch aber für 100 Taler +50% Leistung ist wirklich lecker


----------



## drstoecker (30. Januar 2017)

Aufjedenfall top für den preis. Ggf kannste die Lüfter noch optimieren.


----------



## VolkerPutt030 (30. Januar 2017)

Hallo liebe Forumgemeinde,

ich würde mich als Laie bezeichnen. Ihr kennt sicher den Begriff "Flaschenhals" als bezeichnung für die CPU im zusammenspiel mit der GPU. Da ich jetzt aktuell auf das Thema mit aktuell genutzten Grafikkarten gestoßen bin will ich gern wissen ob meine aktuelle Kombination sinnvoll oder eher falsch ist. Ich persönlich würde als Laie sagen es ist okay da ich jedes Spiel spielen kann. 

Ich besitze einen i7 2600 (ohne K) und dazu nutze ich eine 1060 von Asus die ROG Version.

Würde mich über eine ernste Antwort freuen. Gruß.


----------



## usopia (30. Januar 2017)

@Volker: mMn. ist deine Kombi völlig ok so. Der i7-2600 sollte auf jeden Fall schnell genug sein, damit deine GTX 1060 nicht augebremst wird. Paßt gut zusammen, mehr gibts dazu eigentlich nicht zu sagen.


----------



## Jet-Storm (1. Februar 2017)

Gainward 780ti


----------



## teachmeluv (2. Februar 2017)

Ich habe mir eine Asus Strix GTX 1070 OC Version zugelegt. Sehr performant und leise


----------



## daniundsahne (6. Februar 2017)

RX 460 4GB


----------



## Jennifer_w (6. Februar 2017)

Geforce GTX 780


----------



## Dragonblack86 (6. Februar 2017)

Sapphire R 390 Nitro  8GB


----------



## ALCATRAZ_von_CRYTEK (7. Februar 2017)

Vor einer Woche Von der Power Color 280X TD auf die  Asus Strix RX 480 OC Gewechselt und vorher Bios mit 75 Grad  Zieltemperatur Aufgeflasht. Kommt nie über 65 Grad und Ultraleise wie vorher die 280x 
Sehr zufrieden.


----------



## M4xw0lf (7. Februar 2017)

Wann gibts denn die neue Umfrage(n)?


----------



## Rolk (7. Februar 2017)

Ich bin derzeit unter anderem Furyaner, wäre aber gerne Veganer.


----------



## GutVongBildungHer (7. Februar 2017)

GTX 970 4G von MSI

Bei FullHD noch nicht an die Grenzen gekommen


----------



## WorseThanMini0n (7. Februar 2017)

Rolk schrieb:


> Ich bin derzeit unter anderem Furyaner, wäre aber gerne Veganer.



Hat er nicht gesagt xD


----------



## usopia (7. Februar 2017)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Wann gibts denn die neue Umfrage(n)?


...hab ich mich auch schon gefragt. Vielleicht will PCGH nix mehr von uns wissen.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (7. Februar 2017)

Der Winter ist noch lange nicht vorbei.
Beantwortet doch die anderen tollen Umfragen, wie zur >CPU<, CPU-Z kann glaube ich jedes Kleinkind bedienen


----------



## usopia (7. Februar 2017)

Ich kann für mich sagen, daß ich eigentlich immer an den HW-Umfragen (u.a.) teilnehme. Und ich brauche nichtmal CPU-Z, um meinen Prozessor einzutragen, was bin ich doch ein toller Hecht...

Im ernst: finde es auch etwas schade, daß nur die Graka-Umfrage soviele Teilnehmer generiert und die übrigen HW-Polls weniger beachtet werden. Klar, die Graka ist mit das wichtigste Teil im Spiele-PC aber drei-/viermal so viele Teilnehmer wie z.B. bei CPU geht schon sehr weit auseinander.

Vielleicht würde es etwas bringen, die HW-Polls immer gleichzeitig einzustellen, evtl. sogar untereinander zu verlinken oder zumindest darauf hinzuweisen?


----------



## garfield36 (8. Februar 2017)

Bin vor einem knappen halben Jahr von einer HIS Radeon R9 280X IceQ Boost Clock mit 3GB GDDR5 auf eine EVGA GeForce GTX 1070 FTW Gaming ACX 3.0 umgestiegen.


----------



## BlackAcetal (9. Februar 2017)

Also eigentlich ne R9 290. 
Habe die dann aber verkauft und mir ne 1070 geholt.
Habe die dann zurück geschickt weil diese extremes Spulenfiepen hatte. 
Und habe mich jetzt entschieden mir ne RX 480 bis Vega rauskommt zu kaufen (Karte ist schon bestellt ^^).

Aktuell aber ne Intel HD4600 

Gesendet von meinem KIW-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## kmf (9. Februar 2017)

Die  hab ich mir Anfang November 2016 zugelegt. ( Falls Link net funzt: Gainward GTX 1060 GS. )


----------



## RaptorTP (12. Februar 2017)

Hab ne Gainward Phoenix GTX 1070 @ GLH


ist das Forum hier auch so EVGA verseucht oder darf man hier seine Meinung kund tun - wenn ein Hersteller was verbockt?

naja - ich hab mit der Karte alles richtig gemacht - hat Raff auch eindrucksvoll geziegt.

ein interessanter Test wäre auch gewesen:

per Curve Editor eine gleiche Spannung um zu vergleichen. Wie die Karten eben im Alltag an Lautstärke & Temps den besten Kompromiss darstellen.

oder gleiche Drehzahl der Lüfter der Grakas und Temps vergleichen


die verbaute Gainward läuft zur Zeit mit 0,950V und 2000/4500 MHz natürlich sehr kühl.

echt happy damit (und ich baue normal gern was von AC auf die Karte


----------



## PCGH_Raff (24. April 2017)

Hier geht's weiter: Welche Grafikkarte nutzt du derzeit zum Spielen? (Frühjahr 2017)

MfG,
Raff


----------

